# Miles OR70 as a medium speed vehicle



## Masticon (Jun 24, 2013)

The Washington state requirements indicate that a medium speed vehicle needs to travel 35 miles per hour, meet all the requirements for a LSV and have a rollcage or crush proof body.

Does anyone know if the Miles OR70 (same build as the ZX40 but up to 35 MPH) meets this criteria? I know it's an all steel frame. Is that enough?


----------



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

Masticon said:


> The Washington state requirements indicate that a medium speed vehicle needs to travel 35 miles per hour


From what I can tell, most small electric cars go upwards of 38mph. But they are usually electronically 'castrated' so that they cannot exceed 25mph. So you can probably reprogram the controller to remove the 25mph governor - but you would be breaking laws in doing so!

This particular model seems to go 35mph and beyond - but is "not legal for public roads".


> Miles Electric Vehicles also makes the *OR70*, a variant of which travels above 35 mph (56 km/h), but it is not legal on public roads





> NHTSA/FMVSS Standard 500 law requires all low-speed vehicles (LSV) be electronically limited to 25 mph (40 km/h), and are street legal for use on roads with posted speed limits up to 35 mph (56 km/h).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Electric_Vehicles

Also -- you should know that this company just recently filed for bankruptcy. Another manufacturer of LSV's lost. :-(


----------



## Masticon (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm aware of the status of the company. Washington state also has a MSV rule. It simply requires a maximum speed of 35 plus the rollcage on top of all the LSV requirements. Since the OR70 is basically a non-castrated ZX40 (which fits the LSV requirements) I'm curious if anyone knows if it meets the rollcage requirements.


----------



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not even sure how you would get an answer to this. I had never even heard of "MSV's", and I had to look it up! It looks like a concept that was thrown out - but still adopted by a few States.

But if the national highway folks are leaving it up to the States to figure out ... who exactly would decide if the vehicle is safe enough?

Might be worth calling your local BMV and see if they have either a list ---- or a process to where you bring the car in and inspect it (like if you built your own hotrod).

For that matter ... I know a guy who drives some crazy POS around town that looks like garbage (this is in Ohio). Has no top ... giant tires, sits VERY low, etc. But he had no problem getting a title, and plates for it.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

rayhaque said:


> But if the national highway folks are leaving it up to the States to figure out ... who exactly would decide if the vehicle is safe enough?


I believe I should determine if the vehicle I choose to drive is safe enough by practicing good driving habits and skills.
Also these vehicles don't go on a highway so no worries.

Because obviously a motorcycle is much safer than a 2200lb steel unibodied kei car sold in japan.

That said from my 900lb 1970 Subaru 360 4 seater 2 cylinder car.

>>>>>>>>>>>>

Anyway OR70s are best to use as a donor to a ZX40 or better yet just buy a ZX40 and install the 1989 Daihatsu Charade transmission that is a bolt in replacement for the car!

The OR70 can only be registered in certain states if you have a motivated salesman, the single Miles Dealer (actually North central zenn) in Ohio can help direct you to who/how to do it.

Miles cars are a dirty cheap way to get a caveman simple EV that is moderately light and moderately aero.

Good Luck


----------

